# Montserrat Caballé birthday Google doodle



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Was not expecting it, but I found it interesting that Google's doodle for today is of Montserrat Caballé for what would have been her 89th birthday. Nice to see her given some recognition still.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> Was not expecting it, but I found it interesting that Google's doodle for today is of Montserrat Caballé for what would have been her 89th birthday. Nice to see her given some recognition still.


Her husband died 18March 2022, Barcelona, Spain, they where married for 54 years .


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She was an uneven singer, but when she was really on she could be absolutely fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Her L'Orange Norma is the greatest video performance we have of that very difficult opera. Her best singing was in the sixties and early 70's. Her later years she got super obese and super indulgent to her excesses. At her vocal peak I think it was surely one of the most beautiful soprano voices of all time. I spoke with opera fanatic Terrence McNally author of The Lisbon Traviata and he said it was the most beautiful voice he ever heard live.


----------



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

I wasn't the only one! I was so happy when I saw it. I thought it was, but was like, no this can't be Caballe because popular culture doesn't give a flying damn about opera, but I clicked it and it turns out her birthday was indeed today, and it indeed was her. I don't even know why but it makes me so happy.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

I made an inquiry to Stefan Zucker once who answered by telling me that aside from Callas she was the most sought after soprano at Opera Fanatic. I've already mentioned it on here (starting to feel like family get togethers where I'm always thinking, "I know I've told this before!") but the memory Of Caballe's D'amor sull'ali rose, picturing where I was sitting and the chills those pianissimi sent down my spine, is one of my most treasured memories.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

gsdkfasdf said:


> I wasn't the only one! I was so happy when I saw it. I thought it was, but was like, no this can't be Caballe because popular culture doesn't give a flying damn about opera, but I clicked it and it turns out her birthday was indeed today, and it indeed was her. I don't even know why but it makes me so happy.


Freddy Mercury made her much better known to the general public than any other opera singer besides Pavarotti I think. Her crossover work with him was quite wonderful. Imagine any other opera singer having music written for her by a rock star! Imagine Joan Sutherland opening the Olympics!
I just discovered an obscure piece by her I will have in a contest soon I think you will like. It is quite magical.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

gsdkfasdf said:


> I wasn't the only one! I was so happy when I saw it. I thought it was, but was like, no this can't be Caballe because popular culture doesn't give a flying damn about opera, but I clicked it and it turns out her birthday was indeed today, and it indeed was her. I don't even know why but it makes me so happy.


That was basically my exact thought process too. :lol:


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Superfluous post


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

gsdkfasdf said:


> I wasn't the only one! I was so happy when I saw it. I thought it was, but was like, no this can't be Caballe because popular culture doesn't give a flying damn about opera, but I clicked it and it turns out her birthday was indeed today, and it indeed was her. I don't even know why but it makes me so happy.


Unfortunately, it really doesn't look like Caballe' at all! Well, maybe the front of her wig…


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Freddy Mercury made her much better known to the general public than any other opera singer besides Pavarotti I think. Her crossover work with him was quite wonderful. Imagine any other opera singer having music written for her by a rock star! Imagine Joan Sutherland opening the Olympics!
> I just discovered an obscure piece by her I will have in a contest soon I think you will like. It is quite magical.


So this is news to me. What did she do with Freddy Mercury?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

This is just a small sample - they fell in love with each other's music


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ScottK said:


> So this is news to me. What did she do with Freddy Mercury?


This is my favorite


----------

